# COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ CRUISE NIGHT AT STARS 50'S DINER MAY 18,2013



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ FIRST CRUISE NIGHT ON MAY 18,2013 AT STARS DRIVE-IN-50'S-DINER 20445 SHERMAN WAY,WINNETKA CA 91306 FROM 5PM-10PM ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME MUSIC BY LOST MEMORIES COME ON DOWN AND HAVE SOME FUN MORE DATES WILL BE ADD SOON THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT 






*


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

FIRME BROTHER


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> FIRME BROTHER


*THANKS BROTHER FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:*


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

MAJESTICS 818 will be their 2 support the homie cooki


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

NEFF-U said:


> MAJESTICS 818 will be their 2 support the homie cooki


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT THE HOMIE NEFF-U AND THE BIG M SFV CC:thumbsup:*


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Is it only on this date or will there be other dates?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

S-Man said:


> Is it only on this date or will there be other dates?


*THERE WILL BE MORE DATES COMING SOON*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:uffin: *ITS GONA BE A NICE NIGHT*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*going to be a good cruise night*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

LOST MEMORIES WILL SHOW FULL SUPPORT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

*TTT...You Know We Will Be There *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> LOST MEMORIES WILL SHOW FULL SUPPORT


*THANKS MY BROTHER AND LOST MEMORIES FOR YOUR SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> *TTT...You Know We Will Be There *


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT FAM BAM SEE U THERE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST A FEW DAYS AWAY FROM A GOOD TIME:thumbsup:*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SHY BOY said:


> uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:*THANK PAUL AND OLD MEMORIES FAM BAM SO.LA:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST ONE WEEK AWAY*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTTuffin:*


----------



## SAM TORRES (Jan 24, 2011)

​TTMFT!!!!


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *JUST ONE WEEK AWAY*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SAM TORRES said:


> ​TTMFT!!!!


:thumbsup:*THAT'S RIGHT FAM BAM *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*5 MORE DAYS TILL A GOOD CRUISE NIGHT CAN'T WAIT:thumbsup:*


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:*GONA BE A NICE NIGHT*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Will be there hommie


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT THE HOMIE NEFF-U AND THE BIG M SFV CC:thumbsup:*


You know it


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck and God Bless
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck and God Bless
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


* THANKS BROTHER PAUL :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

rollin 72 monte said:


> Will be there homie


 THANKS HOMIE SEE U OUT HERE:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

NEFF-U said:


> You know it


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST 3 MORE DAYS *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

JUST ONE MORE NIGHT TILL OUR CRUISE


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Weres the pictures hommie


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*THANK U TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO MY CRUISE NIGHT SEE U ALL AGAIN ON JUNE 15 AT 6PM FLYER COMING SOON AND ILL BE POSTING PIXS SOON ALSO*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


>


 Glad Im came out! had a good time! :thumbsup: and the food at that place is better than when we use to go to FLAMES back in the day!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Glad Im came out! had a good time! :thumbsup: and the food at that place is better than when we use to go to FLAMES back in the day!


*THANKS FOR COMING OUT AND HAVING A GOODTIME WITH US NEXT CRUISE NIGHT JUME 15 AT 6PM:thumbsup:AND THE FOOD IS BETTER THEN FLAMES AND MORE CLEANNER ALSO:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT*


----------



## S-Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Lookout, Spider-man will be swinging into the Valley.


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

S-Man said:


> Lookout, Spider-man will be swinging into the Valley.


*sounds good homie see u there :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

boulevard bully said:


> :thumbsup:


* thanks sick ways sfv cc:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled. 



Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty: ESPERANZA DIAZ, YUMMY! :boink:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: ESPERANZA DIAZ, YUMMY! :boink:


*:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT *


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> Ttt


*thanks my brother :thumbsup:*


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT for Mr Cookie and the 818


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty:


*NICE HOMIE I HARD SHE MIGHT BE DOWN HERE FOR THE TRAFFIC SHOW IN AUG 4?*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

wence said:


> TTT for Mr Cookie and the 818


*THANKS MY BOY FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GONNA BE A GOODNIGHT IN THE 818*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CATEGORY FOR OUR CRUISE NIGHT BEST BOMB BEST TRUCK BEST UNDER CONSTRUCTION BEST G BODY BEST LOWRIDER BEST LOWRIDER BIKE BEST CAR MODEL BEST 3WHEEL LOUDEST GLASS PACKS BEST HARLEY C.P. CHOICE BEST OF SHOW MOST CLUB MEMBERS WITH PLAQUES IN CAR BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $5 AND $2 FOR MODEL CARS :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*6 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SHY BOY said:


> uffin:[/QUOTE*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOY*]:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*3 more days*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*SEE EVERYONE OUT HERE AT 6PM:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*just a few mins away from show time*


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Chucky-LL said:


> Tmft


x2


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup:


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> Tmft


*THANKS MY BOY :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> x2


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO OUR CRUISE NIGHT DUKES V.C. LOLOWS SFV CC SICKWAYS WISEGUYS CC NEU EXPOSURE VALLEY LIFE ROLLERZ ONLY DEDCATION GOODTIMES SO.CAL SPIDER MAN CAR AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS AND MODEL CARS SEE U ALL ON JULY 20TH AND WE WILL ADD MORE AWARDS THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT*


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

wence said:


> View attachment 660218


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 660912
> 
> View attachment 660913
> 
> ...



Badd Ass!:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Badd Ass!:thumbsup:


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT :thumbsup:*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## glasshouse818 (Jan 31, 2013)

Still goin down on the 20th ?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

glasshouse818 said:


> Still goin down on the 20th ?


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*just two more days till another good cruise night *


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT FOR THA HOMIE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

JOHN818 said:


> TTT FOR THA HOMIE


 *thanks big homie :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST ONE MORE DAY TILL CRUISE NIGHT *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*THANK U EVERYONE THAT'S BEEN COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

TTMFT to the Homie Cookie and how he puttin down in the 818 Wens the next get down, you goin to Fresno


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

Shoot some pics "Chevrolet" oldies show.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> TTMFT to the Homie Cookie and how he puttin down in the 818 Wens the next get down, you goin to Fresno










*IM NOT TOO SURE FOR THAT SHOW ILL LET U KNOW IF WE DO*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> Shoot some pics "Chevrolet" oldies show.


:thumbsup:
*LET ME FINISH WITH THE EDITS AND ILL POST SOME *


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

wens the next get down TTMFT to the homie


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

TTT :thumbsup: S.W CC 818


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*LOLOW'S C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE HOMIE, ALWAYS SHOWING SUPPORT TO COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LoOpY said:


> *LOLOW'S C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE HOMIE, ALWAYS SHOWING SUPPORT TO COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


*thanks for the support my lolows fam bam :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

boulevard bully said:


> TTT :thumbsup: S.W CC 818


:thumbsup:* thanks for the support homies*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> wens the next get down TTMFT to the homie


*thanks my fam bam Chevrolet our next event is this sunday at woodly park end of summer picnic*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *thanks my fam bam Chevrolet our next event is this sunday at woodly park end of summer picnic*


:thumbsup:*BTTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *thanks my fam bam Chevrolet our next event is this sunday at woodly park end of summer picnic*


I am goin to Fresno if I get back in time We There


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> I am goin to Fresno if I get back in time We There


*OUR NEXT CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE THE 21ST FLYER COMING SOON:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LoOpY said:


> :thumbsup:*BTTT:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

CHEVROLET C C Will C there to Rep TTMFT To COOKIE'S PROD. keepin 818 Hot


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> CHEVROLET C C Will C there to Rep TTMFT To COOKIE'S PROD. keepin 818 Hot


 THANKS FOR THE SUPORT CHEVROLET CC:thumbsup:


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

BTTMFT we doin it with COOKIE on The 21st wat it do to all my FAM in the 818


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Tony64ways said:


> BTTMFT we doin it with COOKIE on The 21st wat it do to all my FAM in the 818


What up tony. You know I'm down with you n cookie 100%


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> BTTMFT we doin it with COOKIE on The 21st wat it do to all my FAM in the 818


 *WADDDUP BIG TONY :thumbsup: LO LOW'S CAR CLUB WILL BE OUT THEIR TO SUPPORT COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ AND TO REP THE 8ONE8:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

TTT 8one8 we lowride out here. Its wat we do


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

JOHN818 said:


> What up tony. You know I'm down with you n cookie 100%


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES SEE U GUYS SOON CCC TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> TTT 8one8 we lowride out here. Its wat we do


:thumbsup: THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LoOpY said:


> *WADDDUP BIG TONY :thumbsup: LO LOW'S CAR CLUB WILL BE OUT THEIR TO SUPPORT COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ AND TO REP THE 8ONE8:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


THAT'S RIGHT MY LOLOWS FAM BAM ALWAYS OUT HERE SHOWING SUPPORT 818 TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> BTTMFT we doin it with COOKIE on The 21st wat it do to all my FAM in the 818


*SEE U GUYS OUT HERE HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

BRINCAS YOU said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

wence said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ANOTHER FUN NIGHT IN THE VALLE*


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::h5:


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *SEE U GUYS OUT HERE HOMIE:thumbsup:*


WE WILL BE ROLLIN IN ABOUT 5:30 LOCK US IN 5 SPOTS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

BTTMFT:h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::h5:WE WILL BE ROLLIN IN ABOUT 5:30 LOCK US IN 5 SPOTS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


*sounds good we even having a video shoot also at cruise night got u my boy :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> BTTMFT:h5:


:h5:ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*U COULD EVEN PRE REG FOR DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW AT THE CRUISE NIGHT ALSO JUST TWO MORE DAYS TILL A GOOD CRUISE NIGHT*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT :thumbsup:*


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

Good Turn out Cookie!


----------



## 1984cutlass (Jan 11, 2013)

pics!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

wence said:


> Good Turn out Cookie!


*THANKS MY BOY YA IT WAS A GOOD TURN :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

1984cutlass said:


> pics!


 *ILL HAVE THEM UP BY TOMORRROW LOTS OF PICNICS TODAY:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

BTTMFT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> BTTMFT


:thumbsup:*waz up my boy ready for next month to do it again *


----------



## Tony64ways (Dec 14, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup:*waz up my boy ready for next month to do it again *


:h5: YES SIR CHEVROLET WILL BE THERE WE HAD A GOOD TIME.:h5: COOKIE KEEPIN THE 818 HOT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Tony64ways said:


> :h5: YES SIR CHEVROLET WILL BE THERE WE HAD A GOOD TIME.:h5: COOKIE KEEPIN THE 818 HOT


*NICE MY BOY SOUNDS GOOD IT'S NICE TO HAVE EVERYONE COME OUT AND KICK BACK IN THE 818 WE GO TO KEEP IT A LIVE OUT HERE:thumbsup: SEE U OUT HERE C.C.C*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST TWO WEEKS AWAY:thumbsup:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST ONE WEEK AWAY *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST 6 DAYS AWAY FROM ANOTHER GOOD CRUISE NIGHT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT:thumbsup:






*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*5 days away from cruise night see u all there:thumbsup:*


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST TWO MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

68_PIMPALA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------

